# Evotek IBO speeds



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

I shot the 31" Impact and the 34" Stalker, last night and must say that I was very impressed. 

31" Impact - 70lbs - 309fps (at 28 1/2 draw length) 

34" Stalker - 70lbs - 318fps (at 29 1/2 draw length)

With the longer draw modules I think these bows will probably shoot 5-7fps faster.

If you have any questions about the bows post them here and I will answer them.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

*Why not 30 inch???*

Not being funny or trying to pick an arguement as your bows look impressive but why not post 30 inch speeds like all other companies


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

We are still waiting for the long draw modules to be completed. I know that everyone was looking forward to hearing what they would shoot so I decided to shoot the bows as I had them and just let all of you be the judge of the bows. I have to wait for the first shipment of bows to arrive with the longer draw mods. At that time I'll be more concerned with getting those first bows out the door. We'll be shipping bows the very next day after those bows arrive. I just thought that this would give the consumers here on AT some good info.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

> We are still waiting for the long draw modules to be completed. I know that everyone was looking forward to hearing what they would shoot so I decided to shoot the bows as I had them and just let all of you be the judge of the bows. I have to wait for the first shipment of bows to arrive with the longer draw mods. At that time I'll be more concerned with getting those first bows out the door. We'll be shipping bows the very next day after those bows arrive. I just thought that this would give the consumers here on AT some good info.


That fair enough 

Any news on the 37 ATA bow?


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Nice speeds for those draw lengths.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Orion,


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

evotek, I sent you a PM.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Big,


I just read it and PM'd you back


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

how about the 37''?????????????


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

where can I find pics of these bows.


----------



## crawdad375 (Mar 23, 2006)

Jake sent you an e-mail late last night.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Still waiting for pics , specs and speed from the 37"


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

442fps said:


> Still waiting for pics , specs and speed from the 37"


I know that both the designer and EvoTek are in Arizona for the weekend. I bet they reply early in the week.

BTW, from what I was told.....the 37" model will be the fastest, but I know little else at this point.


----------



## Whackmaster (Jul 4, 2004)

They are in New Mexico............. >>>------------> :wink:


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice looking bows. What are the predicted MSRP's going to be?


----------



## archery4378 (Apr 21, 2006)

Evotek,
Rome Archery just placed an order for your bows. Two Questions 1. when will they be shipped 2. when will left handed models be ready and when can we order them . we really want three lefties 2 -34 inch stalkers 1 -37 inch evolution. Rome Archery first evotek dealer in Oneida county(central) N.Y.
Thanks
Archery4378


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Those are fast speeds ya'll. At 30" I bet the 31 will reach 320ish, and 34 will reach 330ish, and I'd only imagine what the 37 could do.


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy to all you future Evotek shooters,

The show in New Mexico went awesome. Everyone who shot the new bows was impressed, we even converted some Mathews shooters this weekend. I don't expect that to happen to often. As for you guys at Rome Archery your bows are being machined in this run so it shouldn't take more than a few weeks. I am still waiting for the new mods for the finished IBO speeds. But for all you folks who like speed just say these are fast. You can gaurantee that your bow will perform at over 100% efficiency and I don't think you can ask for much more than that. 

Hope to see all of you folks soon with an Evotek in your hand and a smile on your face.....

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## big_jed2003 (Apr 5, 2004)

sent pm


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

im waiting i want to try one myself as soon as evotekshooter gets some in im going to shoot one and see how it shoots. Really wanting to see what target color options are going to be available. Everything is looking good and cant wait to shoot one.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

"...at over 100% efficiency..." :confused3: By that I'm guessing you mean that your bows will put out more ft-lbs than the number of pounds of draw-force - that's a nice benchmark to exceed but it's not the same thing as efficiency. Efficency > 100% would require something like flubber-lined limbpockets...I don't think even Kevin Strother has that in his bag of tricks. 

BTW, it sounds like the Evoteks should be good performers..


----------

